# Stoystown PA tractor show and pull July 30 Aug 1 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractor show and pull and good food in Somerset county PA on July 30- Aug1, 2004

Here is a link:

http://www.stoystownlions.org/tractorshow.htm


----------

